

Nokia share price after the Microsoft partnership news - some1else
http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:NOK

======
Tichy
But why did Microsoft fall, too? It sounds like the best possible deal for
them?

~~~
ralx
Maybe for something like this: [http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/11/in-memoriam-
microsofts-prev...](http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/11/in-memoriam-microsofts-
previous-strategic-mobile-partners/)

~~~
Tichy
LOL, poor Nokia...

------
egze
Good time to buy. I'm sure it will recover

~~~
kevinykchan
I agree, having this deal is much better than no deal for Nokia.

